
React Tutorial: Build a Trello Clone - mnunnari
https://www.tutorialearn.com/@marco_nunnari/build-a-trello-clone-with-react-and-redux-GyQ3Sw
======
mnunnari
Hi HN! I'm the author, if you have any questions feel free to ask

